# How can I convert wired Blu-ray device to wireless?



## tech2

I've just purchased a new Blu-ray player. It looks great, however, I thougt when they said it has network capabilities, that it would use wifi. It only allows wired connection, which is no use for me. It seems i can probably get some converter? Which is best?

How can I convert wired Blu-ray device to wireless?


----------



## johnb35

You can't.


----------



## tech2

I can't use a wireless bridge adapter for blu ray player??


----------



## Okedokey

tech2 said:


> I can't use a wireless bridge adapter for blu ray player??



Yes you can, you would have to get a wireless router, connect it to the ethernet port and then bridge that to your network.


----------



## tech2

Okedokey said:


> Yes you can, you would have to get a wireless router, connect it to the ethernet port and then bridge that to your network.



Cool, my router is in the same room and is wireless. So i can basically buy two plugs, plug one in to my wireless router, plug the other in to my blu-ray- player.. and bang.. it'll work?


----------



## johnb35

If your router is in the same room as the blu ray player then just connect it with a cable.


----------



## strollin

You need a device like this: http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-Universal-Ethernet-Adapter-GWU627/dp/B004UAKCS6


----------



## Okedokey

Nice


----------



## tech2

Cool! I've decided to go with this:  TP-Link TL-WR702N Wireless N Nano Router/Range Extender/TV, Gaming, Set-top Adapter with USB Charger 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-TL-...et-top+Adapter+with+USB+Charger&tag=ps4072-21

So, I only need one of these? It will automatically find my main wireless router and get my blu-ray player connected, right? I think i understand? lol


----------



## AmberD

Q for tech2: did the above purchase resolve your issue? I am in the same predicament.


----------



## voyagerfan99

AmberD said:


> Q for tech2: did the above purchase resolve your issue? I am in the same predicament.


They haven't logged in since April so you won't get a response from them. But a similar (and newer device) will solve your problem.


----------

